# Solved: MacFamilyTree



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have MacFamilyTree and am struggling to print out the whole family tree in A4 pages because I can only print what I see in the Window. Please can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

1) Open the chart, graph, etc that you want to print.

2) Click the pencil icon in the lower left of window.

3) Click the *Distribute to multiple pages* option in the window that opens.

4) Click the print icon in this window.

(You may have to move some elements around to avoid being split across pages.)


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------

